# Help ! NEW TO KINDLE ! transfered mobi files have wrong layout...



## EvilHomer484 (Jun 9, 2013)

hi, Im new to kindle so please help, Ive managed to transfer .mobi files to the book folder on my kindle fire however they dont seem to have the correct layout? there are gaps in between lines and the layout is a bit higgeldy piggeldy?

any ideas where i am going wrong?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you have a mobi file the easiest way to get it onto the Kindle is via the Send to Kindle Applet:  Send to Kindle for PC is available to download at www.amazon.com/sendtokindle/pc and Send to Kindle for Mac is available for download at www.amazon.com/sendtokindle/mac.

If you transferred it via USB you have to put it in the DOCUMENTS folder for it to be visible at all.

I don't believe there's any conversion done for mobi to kindle -- it's essentially the same format.  And it would only have 'converted' anyway if you sent it wirelessly.  I've done that several times with mobi and prc files and they work just fine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

EvilHomer484 said:


> hi, Im new to kindle so please help, Ive managed to transfer .mobi files to the book folder on my kindle fire however they dont seem to have the correct layout? there are gaps in between lines and the layout is a bit higgeldy piggeldy?
> 
> any ideas where i am going wrong?


Have you looked at the files on a different device? If so, they looked okay there? If so, I'd try the conversion as Ann said. If you haven't, the problem might be with the books themselves...

Betsy


----------



## EvilHomer484 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi, guys, thanks for the great advice. Ive checked the files on a mac using the kindle app and they are the same on there. Very bizzarre layout. I guess it is the files/books themselves. 

Strange thing is when i put the files into documents they are not recognised in documents or books on the kindle. However when i drop them into books, they shop up fine.


----------



## Adaman14 (Mar 20, 2013)

EvilHomer484 said:


> Hi, guys, thanks for the great advice. Ive checked the files on a mac using the kindle app and they are the same on there. Very bizzarre layout. I guess it is the files/books themselves.


EvilHomer484, if you don't know about Calibre I would suggest you check it out. 
http://calibre-ebook.com/
The Calibre built-in e-reader will show how the layout will look on the Kindle. Also it is possible to convert from Mobi to Mobi and I suggest using 'justify text' and also turn on 'heuristic processing' (just use the defaults in heuristic processing). Most weird configuration issues are fixed.


----------



## EvilHomer484 (Jun 9, 2013)

Adaman14 said:


> EvilHomer484, if you don't know about Calibre I would suggest you check it out.
> http://calibre-ebook.com/
> The Calibre built-in e-reader will show how the layout will look on the Kindle. Also it is possible to convert from Mobi to Mobi and I suggest using 'justify text' and also turn on 'heuristic processing' (just use the defaults in heuristic processing). Most weird configuration issues are fixed.


thanks Adaman14, that looks a very useful tool, will have a play around and see what I can do with it.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

If you've got this problem with an Amazon bought book then report it to Amazon. However, mostly this sort of layout problem occurs on older books from... shall we say a "less than fully legitimate source" (which have been scanned from a paper book), or on documents that have been exported from a PDF.

Often, the original line breaks are still in the text as well as the ones introduced automatically by the Kindle. As a result, the words tend to look like this:



> If you've got this problem
> with an Amaz
> 
> on bought book then report
> ...


The first place to start is to see if you can find a better copy of the book - a different mobi may be better. Once you've got Calibre, you can also download other formats such as epub and see if they are better, and if so convert them.

If all else fails, you can convert the document to rtf, then open it in your favourite word processor, and use "search and replace" to strip out the excess line breaks, then convert it back to mobi.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Actually, recently I've seen a lot of books where all the lines appear to be double-spaced.  Must be a line spacing setting in the book's HTML.


----------

